# Gary North Books



## Preach (Jan 16, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get Gary North books? Does he still have his publishing co.? If so, how do I contact him? Thanks.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 16, 2005)

You can type his name into Amazon's search engine and find a lot of stuff.

You can also go to http://ebiz.netopia.com/clpress/shopsaltlightbooks/
He gave all of his books to this non profit organization. There you can find all the books that his company published that are still in print. There is stuff by him as well as other Recons.

CT


----------



## Peter (Jan 16, 2005)

http://freebooks.com/


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Does anyone know where I can get Gary North books? Does he still have his publishing co.? If so, how do I contact him? Thanks.



I never thought I'd see the day......Hallelujah.


----------



## dkicklig (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.reformed-theology.org/index.html


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2005)

One thing about Gary, he's a bit sarcastic like I can be.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm reading his 75 Questions book right now. It's kind of wierd that many of the questions he poses in the book are EXACTLY the same questions that I was asking myself as an (unknowing) dispensationalist as I read through the Scriptures...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> One thing about Gary, he's a bit sarcastic like I can be.



Oh, yeah! That's actually one of the things I enjoy about his writing. While I don't agree with everything he says, and acknowledge that he can be somewhat unscholarly at times, that element of his writing can be enjoyable, and still effective.



> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> I'm reading his 75 Questions book right now. It's kind of wierd that many of the questions he poses in the book are EXACTLY the same questions that I was asking myself as an (unknowing) dispensationalist as I read through the Scriptures...



What is that book about? Is it just about Dispensationalism?


----------



## bigheavyq (Jan 18, 2005)

I have several of his books, however, I do not like him as a person. what I like about him though is his ability to be so anti pc that its almost funny.
I'm reading his book political polytheism which answers the question about the founders being christian or masonic. He dedicates the book to the RPC or covenanters, who for 200 years smelled a rat in Philadelphia.

All the people on the political thread ought to read this one.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> I do not like him as a person.



In what ways?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 18, 2005)

MDB,

re: 75 Questions

It's not just about dispensationalism ...but it hits on a lot of issues that result from it. It's pretty much an assault on modern fundamentalistic biblical interpretation (which I know well) and it's inherent religious humanism...so it deals with 3 main issues: 
Sovereignty: God's or Man's 
Law: God's or Man's
Kingdom: God's or Man's.

As always (being a theonomist) he is always asking "By what standard?" and presenting his case for biblical law.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks - sounds good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> I have several of his books, however, I do not like him as a person. what I like about him though is his ability to be so anti pc that its almost funny.
> I'm reading his book political polytheism which answers the question about the founders being christian or masonic. He dedicates the book to the RPC or covenanters, who for 200 years smelled a rat in Philadelphia.
> 
> All the people on the political thread ought to read this one.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 18, 2005)

I love reading North. I repeat my original assessment: he is like the drunk guy at the football game commenting on the officials--very funny, sometimes obnoxious, occasionaly right, but you never want to associate wiht him. Read his forwards to Bahnsen's books. Those are the best.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 18, 2005)

My take -

North is to Luther as Bahnsen is to Calvin.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> My take -
> 
> North is to Luther as Bahnsen is to Calvin.



 I think that's a good way to put it. North can be edgy and sometimes unscholarly and often take some odd views on certain things, but in general has some really good things to say, especially main points. Bahnsen is more "polished" and also has a more consistent view on the ins-and-outs of many of the issues. Hence the Luther-Calvin analogy.


----------



## Frumanchu (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Does anyone know where I can get Gary North books? Does he still have his publishing co.? If so, how do I contact him? Thanks.



If you go to http://www.freebooks.com/sidefrm2.htm and search by author you'll find quite a number of his books available for free online. Getting hard copies...well, that's not always quite as easy.

I'm currently working my way through _Crossed Fingers: How the Liberals Captured the Presbyterian Church_ right now. It's a heavy read, but well worth it. A friend managed to get me a hard copy of it for only $15 at half.com (a steal, in my opinion).


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 31, 2005)

Haha. Good analogy! Luther-Calvin...nice.


----------



## RickyReformed (Feb 3, 2005)

While, for the most part, I don't like his theology, I receive his economic newsletter which I like. Apparently he is moving from the northeast texas area to somewhere else. He says he'll tell us where in his next letter....


----------



## RickyReformed (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to mention that he's moving to start....





<are you ready for this?>







......DAY CARES! 

(Eh, how'd you like your kids be raised by 'Scary' Gary?)


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Feb 3, 2005)

Gary North goes to my church.

[Edited on 3-2-2005 by ABondSlaveofChristJesus]


----------



## bigheavyq (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RickyReformed_
> Oh, I forgot to mention that he's moving to start....
> 
> 
> ...




they'd learn more than if they were taught by homosexual public schoolteachers


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> Gary North goes to my church.







That's cool - you should invite him to join us!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 3, 2005)

Have you ever asked him?


----------



## RickyReformed (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by RickyReformed_
> ...



I most definitely agree! I hope you don't take my comment too seriously; it was a joke. A member of my church went to his daughter's wedding; he said he is a very unassuming man; not quite the 'Scary' Gary that comes across in his theological writings.

I still disagree with his theology; Dr. North, for instance, has published a book promoting Romanist Mel Gibson's idolatrous movie.

(By the way, there is a tertium quid; you don't have to have either Gary North or a homosexual public school teacher educate your children.)

[Edited on 4-2-2005 by RickyReformed]


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Have you ever asked him?



I haven't talked to him before. I'm too skerd. He's kinda weird. 

I'll try to talk to him this week.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> 
> He's kinda weird.



 Just delete this post if he does come. 

Gary North has a bunch of good books, though to the extent he takes some things is a tiny bit too far... he makes many good points. _Honest Money_ is a good book. If you get a chance read it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 5, 2005)

I put it this way,
If I were launchign a major attack on the Pluralistic armies, I would use him as the spearhead--He would destroy most of the opposition and it get him out of the way as well. I just read his foreward to Ray Sutton's book, _Who owns the family: God or the State?_. He at least understands the nature of ideological warfare in America.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, I was going to talk to him this week, but he moved to north east mississippi to start a childrens preschool.


----------

